# 07 rincon rear diff



## BUTR KING (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have a trick to remove the pinion bearing out of the housing on the rear diff.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the needle bearing? if so, u have to remove that little wire that u can see in the hole on the case. spin the wire around with a small screw drive and then once u find the ends, pry it up with the screw driver and pull it out with a pair of pliers. then remove all the needles out of the inside and use a blind hole bearing puller to put the bearing race out. or if u dont have the puller, weld a piece of all thread to it, and make u a slide hammer set up. or ur last option would be to take a dremel and grind thru the race in about 2 place and bust it out.


----------



## BUTR KING (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

